# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Bisping vs. Brian Stann Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is skill vs athletic ability and power with skill ultimately getting the victory.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Bisping takes it but I would love for Stann to get the win.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> This is skill vs athletic ability and power with skill ultimately getting the victory.


I'd say it was more skill and athletic ability vs power


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Should look a lot like Leben-Bisping, with Bisping avoiding the power and picking Stann apart. Bisping should win comfortably as long as he doesn't get careless.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Bisping wins with his experience in MMA fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bisping by Decision


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Me thinks Bisping will be shooting doubles, so I think Bisping could take a UD but I will be rooting for a hellacious KO from Stann and a victory for 'murrica in this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's amazing what a good showing against chael has done for Bisping. he's instantly gone from getting no credit to getting too much.

If he stays on his bicycle and runs the way he did against Leben he has a *chance* for a decision

If he tries to make a fight of it he won't last long. The difference in speed and skill is nowhere near as big as the difference in Power.

After this will Stann finally get some credit as a well rounded fighter or will the wise ones say "it was only bisping" ..?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is an interesting fight. On paper I feel like Bisping is the better fighter. He has better wrestling and BJJ. He is a better pt fighting striker, where as Stann has much more ability to end the fight. Stann has massive power. Massive. So if this stays standing it will be hard for Bisping to avoid it for 3 rounds. I think Bisping can take Stann down tho. We will see if Bisping can survive a KO artist. 

I'm going Bisping UD but Stann will be in it to the end.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Bisping will really mix it up in this fight, pick Stann apart, take him down, never let him settle and time a big punch.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Bisping takes out The All American Hero by split decision after 3 rounds of tedious lnp (with the help of a couple of "accidental" groin kicks and an eye poke), thus reclaiming his title of the most hated man on the planet from the pretender Jones and all is right with the world again. Can't wait.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lord have mercy, this is going to be fun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like majority are with "The Count." Initially when they first announced the fight I thought Stann should take it, but I don't normally like to make my judgement call til I watch the Countdown show. 

This is a pretty difficult bout to make a bet on. Given the gravity of the outcome most likely getting a title shot or at least very close to it I think Bisping might edge it out. I've always wanted to see Anderson Silva vs Michael Bisping.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Lord have mercy, this is going to be fun.


Lord have mercy, indeed. I've just finished watching the Ultimate Insider and apparently Bisping is now GENERATING MORE POWER than he ever has. I get goosebumps just thinking about it. This is going to be brutal. Possibly even a unanimous decision rather than a split one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bisping's only hope is the clay Guida run like hell plan.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you guys! :confused03:


Bisping is going to SMOKE Stann!


:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Killz said:


> you guys! :confused03:
> 
> 
> Bisping is going to SMOKE Stann!
> ...


....in the UK, is "SMOKE" the same as get KTFO in less than 2 rounds?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ....in the UK, is "SMOKE" the same as get KTFO in less than 2 rounds?


Oldie, just wait. You'll see.


Bisping by TKO* within 2 rounds.


*UD :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Oldie, just wait. You'll see.
> 
> 
> Bisping *get* TKO* within 2 rounds.


Man I sure hope so! 



Sent from my iPad using VerticalSports


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Lord have mercy, this is going to be fun.


Smh........


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bisping is gonna out-mma Stann, mixing takedowns and better striking. But he needs to be very careful of the powerpunches. I think he learnt from Hendo putting him to sleep tho.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Want Stann to win but I think Bisping will win considering he has improved so much on his ground and wrestling game. That could decide this fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I have respect for Stann, but his MMA game is fairly one dimensional. Some people try to act like his submission win against Massenzio shows a bunch of improvement in his grappling, but it doesn't that much in my opinion. Stann was getting out grappled for 2 and a half rounds and then got a come from behind submission win. It's not as if Massenzio is a world beater either. Stann managed to catch a "decent at best" grappler who was out classing him before that.

I think he is trying to bait Bisping into standing and trading with him. He doesn't want him to stick and move, which is understandable. Bisping should be the faster fighter with the more well rounded game. He needs to stick and move while mixing in an occasional take down to throw Stann off. I think he will do just that and get a decision win, or maybe even score a technical knock out. That's right, I think Bisping might finish Stann. It wouldn't surprise me at all. His ground and pound is very nice, and he may not have power standing, but those punches add up and that's how he finishes guys.

Oh, and nice gifs, oldfan. Too bad Bisping's fight with Leben was 4 years ago, while Stann's fight with him was last year. =P I'd say Bisping has improved a lot more in the last 4 years than Stann has in the last year, but that's just a thought.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

I see this going okami-boetsch style.. with bisping dominating first 2 rounds and stann getting a KO win in the 3rd


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking Bisping with his better movement and speed will be able to out box Stann for the most part and I believe Bisping will also mix it up getting a take down or two as well helping him win a UD. But I do expect at some point Stann will get to Bisping, it just depends if Bisping will be able to whether the storm when he feels Stann's power.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Scrappy fight, I think Bisping wins via Unanimous Dec. Stann will tag him a few times, but Bisping is very technical and will turn the heat up in the final round(s).

Hopefully we see a Silva/Bisping title matchup in Manchester in the Footy stadium :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't see Bisping being able to stop Stann closing the distance and beating him up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Why couldn't Stann and Lombard fight like they were supposed to. Stann's a good dude, but I really want to see Bisping vs Anderson for entertainment purposes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If Bisping can get Stan down early in the first and work him over for a while he will probably be able to gas him out enough to where he can just dominate the fight. If he can't get him down he will likely get dropped multiple times and lose on points or finished.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

bisping & stann open workouts






all i could find of brian stann:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

After Bispings last fight you gotta give him a good chance of winning against anybody in the division.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This staredown was intense!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I loved the stare down between the two cause just after Bisping gives him the little dig in the stomach and the hyped up high five. You just know both dudes are going in there for a war and should be a great fight. Definently the early favourite for FOTN in my books.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Bisping is a much better technical striker, which is where this fight is going to take place. I see a ud in the future for the Brit, whom I typically cheer for, but I'll certainly be pulling for Stann. He's like uncle Sam, riding an eagle over Mount Rushmore, I'd have to move to Canada to root against him.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Bisping is definitely the better technical striker, but in a lot of his fights you see him get tagged with a pretty heavy shot. He tends to recover quickly from it, but Stann is the type of fighter to really jump on something like that. I have Bisping by decision or submission if he wants it, but Stann is a legit threat.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> Bisping is definitely the better technical striker, but in a lot of his fights you see him get tagged with a pretty heavy shot. He tends to recover quickly from it, but Stann is the type of fighter to really jump on something like that. I have Bisping by decision or submission if he wants it, but Stann is a legit threat.


Pretty much. 

I hope Bisping takes it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I loved the stare down between the two cause just after Bisping gives him the little dig in the stomach and the hyped up high five. You just know both dudes are going in there for a war and should be a great fight. Definently the early favourite for FOTN in my books.


Sorry FOTN is going to Mighty Mouse and Benadivez.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry FOTN is going to Mighty Mouse and Benadivez.


This is my guess as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sorry FOTN is going to Mighty Mouse and Benadivez.


Nice!

So you are saying Joe B will get 2 bonuses:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Watching the countdown show and all I can say is that the Bisping that fought Chael will stomp Stann and the one who fought Mayhem would go the hell to sleep. Stann on the other hand is more consistent and we know what to expect from him. Heavy hands and decent boxing with limited movement and heavy legs. I think Bisping dances and utilizes TD's to earn a UD here if he can't pound Stann out before the bell.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Watching the countdown show and all I can say is that the Bisping that fought Chael will stomp Stann


Agreed and I'm expecting nothing less. Stann's a beast, but I truly think we're gunna see Bisping's true potential here. 
God I'm excited for this fight, but like I said; Stann's a tank and he looks about as animated for this fight as I've ever seen him. 

Love him or hate him, I think there's something about Bisping that not only fires up the fans but also those he fights.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Fear is a great motivator and Bisping knows Stann could Hendo him.

I see this being a career performance for Bisping, he doesn't want to get his soul sucked out again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Agreed and I'm expecting nothing less. Stann's a beast, but I truly think we're gunna see Bisping's true potential here.
> God I'm excited for this fight, but like I said; Stann's a tank and he looks about as animated for this fight as I've ever seen him.
> 
> Love him or hate him, I think there's something about Bisping that not only fires up the fans but also those he fights.


 I can't stand Bisping but I think its funny that for years he was far from an elite fighter and eveyone was in love with him and he was the most overrated fighter the UFC had likely ever seen, couple years later and suddenly Bisping is actually rising up to the challenge and beginning to truly show glimpses of looking like an elite level fighter and everyone talks like he is pure garbage. He has somehow while showing massive improvement went from being overrated to being underrated.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man, it's time...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually love watching Bisping fight for some reason. Can't put my finger on it.

Looking forward to this and rooting for the Count.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will be cheering for Stann but I honestly expect Bisping to make a statement here.



Roflcopter said:


> I actually love watching Bisping fight for some reason. Can't put my finger on it.
> 
> Looking forward to this and rooting for the Count.


He always shows up ready to fight and the big thing with him is like Sonnen love him or hate him he gets you emotionally invested in his fights which adds to that big fight atmostphere.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I will be cheering for Stann but I honestly expect Bisping to make a statement here.


*sigh* Same....

WAR STANN!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bisping will push the pace like he did against Sonnen and get a late fight finish. 

FOR BRITIAN!!!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope Bisping finishes Stann. I like and respect Stann, but I love me some Bisping.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, great TDD shown by Stann!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG Stann almost had it! Bisping isn't respecting the power!


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, what a punch!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping looks unmotivated tonight, Stann seems to have that effect on most guys.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on Bisping!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ouch. My bet not looking so good here. Stann's TDD looking better than I thought it would be.

Edit: Woo! Took him down.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Great TDD by Stann.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to see Stann has worked on his TDD. Hopefully that punched secured him the round.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TDD looks improved but he's still getting out struck pretty easily. Even with that last punch.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Stann won the first with that right hand. Funny to see Bisping going for td's.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Stann showing greatly improved wrestling.

I mean it doesn't take much for him to show improved wrestling, but still!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Low kick, eye poke and top of the octagon grabbing already, sounds like a Bisping fight to me.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bisping trying to beat out Koscheck for dirtiest fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stann is fatigued. Bisping has this fight if he avoids a big shot.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Tied up imo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike wins takes the 3rd round as well. Stann is slowly fading and Bisping is just loosening up.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Typical Bisping tactics, can't win the fight, fight dirty.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

2-0 Bisping.



TheAuger said:


> Typical Bisping tactics, can't win the fight, fight dirty.


Except he won the first round without cheating. He's actually just a better fighter.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

either of these guys vs Anderson would be hilarious


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

damn it! tv signal just went down! can anyone send me a stream?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> either of these guys vs Anderson would be hilarious


Very, very true.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

2nd definitely to Bisping. I'm not sure if the last few shots Stann landed on Bisping in the 1st round swayed the judges in Stann's favour.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Bisping trying to beat out Koscheck for dirtiest fighter.


Sorry Cheick ball crusher Kongo has that award all locked up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Sorry Cheick ball crusher Kongo has that award all locked up.


Very true actually.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> either of these guys vs Anderson would be hilarious


Can't argue that, the gap between Anderson and these guys striking-wise is ridiculous.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This was all Bisping.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

It could go to Stann, but I think 29-28 Bisping.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That was a shit fight. I think Bisping won but this would be one of the rare occasions when I wouldn't mind the judges ******* up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping via UD but that was far from the statement he needed to make if he wanted to get himself in title contention.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Boxing and movement sharp as usual.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How many people think Bisping is going to yell out that he wants Anderson Silva now...yes it might finally happen!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Good fight but not all that exciting. I think Bisping takes it 29-28.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

**** @#**%@ nice fight Michael


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

War Bisping!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I figured as much, Bisping is the overall better fighter.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> It could go to Stann, but I think 29-28 Bisping.


How the hell could that fight go to Stann? He landed one good shot and then got utterly out fought for the rest of the fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> 2-0 Bisping.
> 
> 
> 
> Except he won the first round without cheating. He's actually just a better fighter.


Except he lost the first round.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I wish Stann would have put him away, but it was a predictable fight. I think Stann surprised me most of all.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

rygu said:


> Can't argue that, the gap between Anderson and these guys striking-wise is ridiculous.


Bisping's chin and Anderson's accuracy would be ridiculous.

One shot easy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> How the hell could that fight go to Stann? He landed one good shot and then got utterly out fought for the rest of the fight.


You know how judges are, that final fury can always steal the round.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nicely done, he's not beating Anderson Silva though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> Except he lost the first round.


One solid punch beats out damn near 5 minutes of control? That's bs judging.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm so happy


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This has to be one of the best ways of asking for a title shot in recent times. 

_Hook a brother up._


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Bisping would get absolutely destroyed by Anderson. Love Bisping, but I'm going all in on Anderson if the fight happens.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

By the way, with a bigger gas tank Stann would be a force. His original TDD was quite impressive.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Rauno said:


> _Hook a brother up._


If Sonnen got his so should Bisping


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bisping fought a lot smarter but he didn't look improved skill wise.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anderson would destroy Bisping.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Pretty much how I thought the fight would go, Bisping mixing up take downs a lot with his striking, eventually getting a decision win. I have a lot of respect for Stann, but Bisping is the better mixed martial artist. His chin held up too. Getting knocked out by Henderson doesn't mean you have a bad chin. To think Stann would just touch him and get a quick knock out win was a naive thought. Bisping has a good recovery rate.

Good job Bisping!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rory Macdonald is a hipster 

Really good fight, was the way I scored it.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


He would destroy you and laugh at the same time. Seriously. His laugh you probably find so annoying? You'd hear that as he broke your face.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

> I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


**** that, you got my vote brother! lol


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


Did you miss the point where he casually out struck Stann for 14:50 of the fight? Stann had nothing. He was never as good as the hype made him out to be and Bisping showed that tonight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


Cmon, you should know by now that they need to sell a fight, and what they say doesn't come into fold 100% of the time. The fact that he out struck Stann for the most part the whole fight is telling in itself, he could have beat him standing I have no doubt. He was faster, crisper and Stann only had a punchers chance. Not trying to rag on Stann or anything, because I really thought it would be a closer than it actually was, but to say you want to fight Bisping after what he said to hype a fight up is a tad silly. 

Not to mention that the first round could have easily went to Bisping, he controlled that round but got rocked towards the end.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Did you miss the point where he casually out struck Stann for 14:50 of the fight? Stann had nothing. He was never as good as the hype made him out to be and Bisping showed that tonight.


Did you catch the part where Bisping couldn't escape out from under Stann so he thumbed him in the eye?
Or the part where Stann rolled him?
Or the part where Stann stopped his TDD?

The fight was clearly one sided, but to make it sound like all Stann has was 1 punch is incorrect.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Did you catch the part where Bisping couldn't escape out from under Stann so he thumbed him in the eye?


Except the thumb came when Bisping was already out from under him. So there's that.

There's also the slams Bisping got on him and all the times where Stann just lay on the ground getting hit.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Except the thumb came when Bisping was already out from under him. So there's that.
> 
> There's also the slams Bisping got on him and all the times where Stann just lay on the ground getting hit.


No, the thumb hit, Stann grabbed his eye, then Bisping got on top.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

He grabbed his eye after Bisping had him in the headlock. So Bisping was out from under him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> He would destroy you and laugh at the same time. Seriously. His laugh you probably find so annoying? You'd hear that as he broke your face.


Never paid much attention to his laugh and I've had black eyes before. I've never seen him injure anyone either. Let alone break someones face:laugh: 

What pisses me off is that he talked about knocking Stann out and instead used every chance to take him down instead of throwing hands.

If you want to lick his balls for that then be my guest. Not me. Plus Brian was the closest to finishing the fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Plus Brian was the closest to finishing the fight.


Not close enough.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

so happy, and also so deserved by MB. He will get the recognision he desrves at 1 point

yes was probably boring but he (bisbing) does what he needs to do to win


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Well you should hope that Mikeys point fighting earns him a title shot. He's lost to every contender he's faced aside from Stann so it's working for him a tenth of the time. 

I look forward to him eating Silvas fists or knees if he does happen to win a title shot because his run and jab isn't going to win the belt. Weidman vs Bisping would be a good fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Never paid much attention to his laugh and I've had black eyes before. I've never seen him injure anyone either. Let alone break someones face:laugh:
> 
> What pisses me off is that he talked about knocking Stann out and instead used every chance to take him down instead of throwing hands.
> 
> If you want to lick his balls for that then be my guest. Not me. Plus Brian was the closest to finishing the fight.



Hmm, I'm licking his balls when I say that he, a UFC calibre, MW elite fighter will break your face, a nobody behind a keyboard? Ooookay.

Shame Brian wasn't close to winning the fight, eh?

What pisses me off is keyboard bitches thinking they could hang for over 10 seconds in the ring with these people. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? It doesn't matter, Joseph 'the 12 year old body' Benavidez would KO you and laugh at you. 

You're a joke.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Warning: take it easy guys


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Pretty much what I expected for this fight. Bisping would really be a lot more dangerous if he threw more combos. He has great accuracy but throws too many once punch attacks and not enough combos. Considering his lack of power punching I think this is what is lacking to take his striking to the next level.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Hmm, I'm licking his balls when I say that he, a UFC calibre, MW elite fighter will break your face, a nobody behind a keyboard? Ooookay.
> 
> Shame Brian wasn't close to winning the fight, eh?
> 
> ...


6,1 205 and when I fight someone I don't push my face into my opponents when there's a crowd to break us up.

Edit: I don't mean that. No offense.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Neither of these guys are top-5 calibre. A title shot from this = joke.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> 6,1 205 and when I fight someone I don't push my face into my opponents when there's a crowd to break us up.
> 
> ## I'll edit that out ##


No, you just make unwarranted and outlandish remarks on the internet. 

lol, yup. Confirmed for *****. Confirmed that Bisping would embarrass you. As would any other professional fighter.
Stop pretending to be what you're not. 

The above being but not limited to
1) Witty
2) Intelligent
3) A top tier fighter


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> No, you just make unwarranted and outlandish remarks on the internet.
> 
> lol, yup. Confirmed for *****. Confirmed that Bisping would embarrass you. As would any other professional fighter.
> Stop pretending to be what you're not.
> ...


I'm drinking and not wanting this argument to go further than it has. Congratulations, England prevailed.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Nationalities out of it, Bisping threads cause arguments lol. No worries :hug:
Good fight, good card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Hmm, I'm licking his balls when I say that he, a UFC calibre, MW elite fighter will break your face, a nobody behind a keyboard? Ooookay.
> 
> *Shame Brian wasn't close to winning the fight, eh?*
> 
> ...


He wasn't close to winning the fight but he was close to getting a draw, Bisping really got lucky he didn't get a point deduction for his five egregious fouls.

Good for Bisping for getting a top ten win, but he didn't do enough in that fight to move anywhere in the rankings. He's still the fifth or sixth best guy in the division, I saw more growth from a losing Vitor Belfort tonight then from a winning Michael Bisping.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Good for Bisping for getting a top ten win, but he didn't do enough in that fight to move anywhere in the rankings.


If you play the rankings game then it's all about results. Bisping got the job done, it wasn't spectacular but that doesn't really matter. You don't get style points, this isn't synchronised swimming.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Stann had a good first round, but Bisping schooled the dude! Stann just wanted to land those bombs, but Bisping was too fast, too good, too versatile for Stann to deal with. Great fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would fight Bisping right now. All the bullshit he said about putting him through hell only to constantly go for the takedown every chance he got. Not that he'll ever be a champ since he'll never earn a shot but I'd seriously square up with him. I'm heading to twitter to arrange a scuffle.


Don't worry Bisping has called out the Lord High Executioner and I do believe he will get his opportunity. It's going to be EPIC!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Swiss said:


> If you play the rankings game then it's all about results. Bisping got the job done, it wasn't spectacular but that doesn't really matter. You don't get style points, this isn't synchronised swimming.


You want to give a title shot to a guy on a one fight win streak that win really should be impressive. But "style points" may not matter but "point deductions" do and Bispings last three wins have been sloppy riddled with fouls. Being a top MMA guy he should be able to win within the rules, what happens if he gets a title shot against Anderson Silva and we get a 1st round DQ because Bisping punts him in the balls, gives him a vicious eye poke, or kicks him in the head when he's down....does he now get an instant rematch because their is bad blood?


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

i didn't say anything about him having a title shot. All I'm saying is that if you subscribe to the the rankings system, which I'm not personally a big fan of, then it's all about the results,, not win streaks or anything eles.

Personally I'd prefer to see Weidman take a crack at Anderson but, now that you mention it, I'd kind of like to see him go ape shit after being punted int he balls and stabbed in the eye as well.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Swiss said:


> i didn't say anything about him having a title shot. All I'm saying is that if you subscribe to the the rankings system, which I'm not personally a big fan of, then it's all about the *results*,, not win streaks or anything eles.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer to see Weidman take a crack at Anderson but, now that you mention it, I'd kind of like to see him go ape shit after being punted int he balls and stabbed in the eye as well.


You make no sense, you say it's about results plural what is or could possibly be the plural of this situation in your eyes. You don't think win streaks matter? You don't agree with "style points" which I assume infers finishes. Or you don't think it matters if a guy win's convincingly. For me watching the fight I'm taking a point in the 2nd and giving the first to Stann so that fight was objectively a draw. And you don't think the divisions contemporaries should factor into the title discussion.

What I saw from Bisping is a guy who got his win but he still needs one or two wins before he gets a title shot. He didn't lose any standing in the division but he also didn't improve his positioning. He's clearly not the number one contender. And I am troubled that a top five in the division guy like Bisping can't seem to win a clean fight. I can't think of anyone at the top of the sport who has the same amount of problems with the rules he has in competing. Some guys can't close their figures, some hit guys low and some often hit guys in the back of the head but that's all issues with their fundamentals. And none of those fighters have problems with so many different sections of the rules.

It's truly and genuinely unsettling, and it makes me wonder if Bisping even cares to win clean.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Fight went pretty much exactly as I predicted.

Stann would do well early and land some power shots, then slowly lose momentum/cardio where Bisping would use his technical kickboxing, movement and cardio to take a decision.

I still think Bisping would get beaten by Anderson, Sonnen (again), Weidman, Belfort, and Belcher.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Surprise surprise. bisping beats a guy convincingly and the haters are straight out claiming foul play. :sarcastic09:

It was a good fight and pretty much went as I thought. Stann was relying on that big right landing and when it did, Bisping didn't go out cold, Stann had nothing to offer after that.

I like Stann I really do but he is nothing more than a mid tier MW.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping has hit 2 illegal knees in his whole career, guys mis-time kicks and hit the cup all the time. Doesn't make him a fighter who rather fights "within the rules".

Crazy people and their crazy ways


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> Surprise surprise. bisping beats a guy convincingly and the haters are straight out claiming foul play. :sarcastic09:
> 
> It was a good fight and pretty much went as I thought. Stann was relying on that big right landing and when it did, Bisping didn't go out cold, Stann had nothing to offer after that.
> 
> I like Stann I really do but he is nothing more than a mid tier MW.


Well if you watched the FUEL TV post show, Brian Stann says Dana told him that he thought Stann won the fight and he gave Stann rounds 1 & 3. Maybe Brian Stann is a liar....

Also what I consider a *convincing* win is a finish or a 30-27.

As for it being foul play, I saw five <major> fouls, kick to the groin, thumb to the eye, and three major cage grabs. By my rule of thumb any fighter that commits that many fouls and that variety of such would lose a point.




LizaG said:


> Bisping has hit 2 illegal knees in his whole career, guys mis-time kicks and hit the cup all the time. Doesn't make him a fighter who rather fights "within the rules".
> 
> Crazy people and their crazy ways


2 illegal knees in his last four fights, and they were both fairly blatant. Can you list five UFC fighters that have 2 illegal knees on their record? I don't even think I could list five guys with illegal knees off the top of my head (Bonnar, Oliveira, Benoist, Noons).

I also don't think it's crazy to expect a number one contender to have a *clean* decisive _win_ against a top ranked opponent.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping caught Rivera, and also Josh Haynes like....4/5 years ago? Surely there wasn't another?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dana might have said that. Doesn't mean it's fact. I don't see how you can give a round to a guy who scored no takedowns and landed minimal strikes?

29-28 was the score I gave it, and I only gave Stann the first for that 1 punch.

As for the fouls, bisping may have poked an eye but it certainly wasn't intentional. As for the 'major' cage grabs, define major. A few fingers briefly through the cage does not constitute major in my eyes, and that is all they were. Didn't affect anything in the fight at all.

It was 1-1 on accidental groin shots so you know, where is the issue?

The way I see it, people who dislike Bisping will ALWAYS try and find a way to down play his victories, his ability to take punch, etc etc.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well if you watched the FUEL TV post show, Brian Stann says Dana told him that he thought Stann won the fight and he gave Stann rounds 1 & 3. Maybe Brian Stann is a liar....
> 
> Also what I consider a *convincing* win is a finish or a 30-27.
> 
> ...


How on earth would anyone give it 2 rounds to 1 for Stann, i'm eager to hear. 
The groin kick can happen to anyone, you can't control your opponents exact movemet. The thump incindent happened while scrambling, no way Bisping could've done that intentionally from such a weird angle. Stann got outworked here.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Bisping caught Rivera, and also Josh Haynes like....4/5 years ago? Surely there wasn't another?


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/97418-o...ason-miller-pre-post-fight-discussion-10.html

He threw one on Jason Miller and missed.



Killz said:


> Dana might have said that. Doesn't mean it's fact. I don't see how you can give a round to a guy who scored no takedowns and landed minimal strikes?


Oh I know it's not fact I'm not going to give Bisping round three, the point is that it wasn't decisive and convincing.



Killz said:


> 29-28 was the score I gave it, and I only gave Stann the first for that 1 punch.


Yeah that's the right score, still should have had a point deduction in the 2nd and ended the fight on a draw.



Killz said:


> As for the fouls, bisping may have poked an eye but it certainly wasn't intentional.


Which is a statement that goes against a very long track record of fouls, cheap shots, and unsportsmanlike behavior.



Killz said:


> As for the 'major' cage grabs, define major. A few fingers briefly through the cage does not constitute major in my eyes, and that is all they were. Didn't affect anything in the fight at all.


No this wasn't like the Rivera fight where he saved himself from being swept and possibly finished. I could have sworn he went over the cage which is blatant in my eyes.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/105275-official-michael-bisping-vs-brian-stann-thread-7.html

I believe three of us saw it



Killz said:


> The way I see it, people who dislike Bisping will ALWAYS try and find a way to down play his victories, his ability to take punch, etc etc.


Yes we know, we hear it everytime all criticisms towards Bisping are done by "haterz". It's a talking point we are all familiar with. I've supported everything I've with facts and evidence if you don't want to value it that's fine. You can feel however you wish to feel about Bisping, I understand National pride.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

John8204 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/97418-o...ason-miller-pre-post-fight-discussion-10.html
> 
> He threw one on Jason Miller and missed.


That wasn't an illegal knee then. Miller said after that fight he was baiting him to do that too.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/97418-o...ason-miller-pre-post-fight-discussion-10.html
> 
> He threw one on Jason Miller and missed.


Just curious, if someone throws a big punch and misses, do you count it as a KO?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Killz said:


> Just curious, if someone throws a big punch and misses, do you count it as a KO?


Damn, I had that comeback readied too lol. :happy01:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> Just curious, if someone throws a big punch and misses, do you count it as a KO?


If they threw the punches at the weigh-ins then it would likely be a DQ. That would also be more relevant to the discussion. It's not illegal to goad a fighter into throwing an illegal kick. Just because he "missed" his rule break doesn't mean it's okay what he did. You know 350 other guys can manage to fight without being goaded into taking illegal shots why is Bisping so special.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> If they threw the punches at the weigh-ins then it would likely be a DQ. That would also be more relevant to the discussion. It's not illegal to goad a fighter into throwing an illegal kick. Just because he "missed" his rule break doesn't mean it's okay what he did. You know 350 other guys can manage to fight without being goaded into taking illegal shots why is Bisping so special.


Do you include Vitor Belfort in those 350?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping has been caught twice by the ref, doubt either illegal knee was intentional, the other stuff? others do at as much, if not more, than Bisping...not really much to look into here.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Bisping has been caught twice by the ref, doubt either illegal knee was intentional, the other stuff? others do at as much, if not more, than Bisping...not really much to look into here.


I think the Rivera one was intentional :thumb02:


There are much dirtier fighters in the UFC. Josh Koschek and cheik Kongo to name but 2.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz said:


> I think the Rivera one was intentional :thumb02:
> 
> 
> There are much dirtier fighters in the UFC. Josh Koschek and cheik Kongo to name but 2.


hmmmmm.....maybe, I'm not decided, the b*stard deserved it though 

but yeah there are WAY worse. Kos faked an illegal knee strike with Anthony Johnson I believe...

...anywho. I'll leave the rest up to you guys :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He didn't do anything intentionally that was that big of a deal in this fight. If you do dirty shit enough though your accidents will start to be viewed as cheating by others.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> Do you include Vitor Belfort in those 350?


Who was it that goaded Vitor into getting hit in the back of the head?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Who was it that goaded Vitor into getting hit in the back of the head?


What?


I was talking about the kick he threw at jones when he was crawling across the floor.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Killz said:


> What?
> 
> 
> I was talking about the kick he threw at jones when he was crawling across the floor.


that was ****ing awesome.:thumb02: I wouldn't be surprised if Jones walks out like a normal man from now on.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> that was ****ing awesome.:thumb02: I wouldn't be surprised if Jones walks out like a normal man from now on.


It was, and I loved that big John pretty much told jones it was his own fault when he bitched about it :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody should tweet about Bisping vs Anderson. He's paid his dues and last nights win was solid.

As for Vitor I can definitely see Big John giving him respects. They go wayyy back. He kept telling the LHW champ to watch his fingers and let Vitor work submissions on the bottom. I think both are going to be replaying that first round for a long time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Smh at the guy downplaying this using EVERYTHING he can. "Dana White thought Stann won", "Bisping cheated" etc.

Fact is, Bisping beat Stann for 14 minutes and 30 seconds, with the exception being at the end of the first. Bisping did exactly what most of us predicted and was out working Stann on the feet. I think he was very predicatable with his shot into the TD though. Everytime Stann landed a punch, Bisping went for a TD. Against a smarter fighter, Bisping would probably have been KOed with a knee.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Smh at the guy downplaying this using EVERYTHING he can. "Dana White thought Stann won", "Bisping cheated" etc.
> 
> Fact is, Bisping beat Stann for 14 minutes and 30 seconds, with the exception being at the end of the first. Bisping did exactly what most of us predicted and was out working Stann on the feet. I think he was very predicatable with his shot into the TD though. Everytime Stann landed a punch, Bisping went for a TD. Against a smarter fighter, Bisping would probably have been KOed with a knee.


Against a better fighter, or at least, a fighter with better TDD I'd imagine his game plan would be different. He knew that that was all it would take to get Stann down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Against a better fighter, or at least, a fighter with better TDD I'd imagine his game plan would be different. He knew that that was all it would take to get Stann down.


It seemed more instinctive than his gameplan. It was like his reaction to stop Stann from putting some shots together. I'm sure his trainers and stuff will have noticed it though.

Great performance anyways. Bisping always gets a lot of shit from people who let comments blind their view of the sport but I have him as the #1 Middleweight contender now. I want to see Anderson fight GSP and Bisping fight Weidman now.


----------



## DJA (Sep 23, 2012)

These are two are great fighters, but what was with round 2 ground game .Bisping throws Stann down Stann is on the bottom, then Stann does multiple taps with his hand on Bisping's side then Bisping flops over (just falls over no effort from Stann) on his back and Stann is on top. A little odd, was it pre-arranged by them to stand and bang and take downs only?


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

oldfan said:


> ....in the UK, is "SMOKE" the same as get KTFO in less than 2 rounds?


how many credits did you lose on this one?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Rory Macdonald is a hipster


he's a fricking dweeb.

Nice job Bisping!

and yes, Bisping vs Weidman for the #1 contender spot please.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hellholming said:


> he's a fricking dweeb.
> 
> Nice job Bisping!
> 
> and yes, Bisping vs Weidman for the #1 contender spot please.


Can't say I dîsagree with that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bisping showed himself to be the more complete fighter. I thought Stann's power was going to be a game changer... and it almost was at the end of the first.

Either way, I would support Bisping vs Silva just to see a Henderson esk KO on Bisping again  That fight convinced me Bisping has absolutely nothing for Silva.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Bisping showed himself to be the more complete fighter. I thought Stann's power was going to be a game changer... and it almost was at the end of the first.
> 
> Either way, I would support Bisping vs Silva just to see a Henderson esk KO on Bisping again  That fight convinced me Bisping has absolutely nothing for Silva.


lmao at that signature. Unlucky buddy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lmao at that signature. Unlucky buddy.


Truly an epic one. I had no idea it was going to be this bad. LOL


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Truly an epic one. I had no idea it was going to be this bad. LOL


haha, you'ere a good sport. How long do you have to wear it for?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> haha, you'ere a good sport. How long do you have to wear it for?


He said two weeks. It's just so terrible though I'll probably do a month.... so I make sure I'm more confident on my next sig bet :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> how many credits did you lose on this one?


all of them

...war stann


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I love this GIF!!!

Just realized Bisping went semi-hendo for a split second when I saw this slowmo  Look for it and you shall see


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I voted for Bisping.

Hope I'm right...


----------

